# Video of new mallet duo



## gsheil (Dec 9, 2013)

Check out this recording of a new duo for vibraphone, marimba and electronic playback!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Congratulations.

My personal taste has me vehemently objecting to the spoken word included with the electronics, something Jacob ter Veldhuis and others have worked with for some time, and regardless of what the text, such an inclusion annoys the hell out of me. 
Jacob ter Veldhuis ~ Body of your dreams





That aside, your comp integrated / coordinated with the electronics 'musically' and very well. Speaking for myself only, having that extreme aversion to the inclusion of spoken text in such a manner _is a complete turn-off_, sounding far more 'clever' than having any meaning or importance, Ergo, I made it through once but will not listen again because of its inclusion.

Well-written and very well performed -- but you didn't need me to tell you that. 

Best regards.


----------



## gsheil (Dec 9, 2013)

PetrB said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> My personal taste has me vehemently objecting to the spoken word included with the electronics, something Jacob ter Veldhuis and others have worked with for some time, and regardless of what the text, such an inclusion annoys the hell out of me.
> Jacob ter Veldhuis ~ Body of your dreams
> ...


Thanks PetrB! I understand your aversion. It was an interesting experiment for me, and I like how it can draw in some listeners, but it could certainly be a crutch. In any case, thanks for listening, and for the comments.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

gsheil said:


> Thanks PetrB! I understand your aversion. It was an interesting experiment for me, and I like how it can draw in some listeners, but it could certainly be a crutch. In any case, thanks for listening, and for the comments.


It is completely up to the composer as to what to include, of course. I would always consider if inclusion of a text like that could be readily taken care of by title vs. actually being in the piece -- title, as you know, already a loaded bomb of suggestion for your audience, even a canny musical audience.

Playing around and with electronics -- an everyday thing now, one I think more than a little interesting, and of course, its use must still be 'musically inclusive,' imo, to be successful.

Again, very well done, piece and execution. My preference re: spoken text included in music is one of personal taste, nothing less, nothing more, and it is very likely I am in a tiny minority there, to boot. Vs. singing, I think spoken word + music quickly reduces the piece to a theater piece, the words paramount, the music by context quickly becoming 'incidental.'


----------

